# Viper 160xv remote starter



## TonyJ1023 (Dec 7, 2008)

I installed this starter in my '99 Dodge Caravan. No problems. 
After trading the '99 in, I am trying to install it into my '06 Dodge Caravan. 
In this install I just want the car to start, nothing else. The problem I'm experiencing is that it starts but then dies. 
I find programming the device is not very user friendly and may have inadvertently done something. I was trying to confirm the tach sense. I have a coil of wire around a spark plug wire, and it produces about 3 vac/700hz. This worked in the '99. Is there a way of returning to the default settings? Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tony J


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you install the PATS key add-on for the remote start? If your key has a chip in it that is a signal for the computer that you are not a buglar trying to steal the car. It may start up but when the computer recognizes there is no key present it might just shut down.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> Did you install the PATS key add-on for the remote start? If your key has a chip in it that is a signal for the computer that you are not a buglar trying to steal the car. It may start up but when the computer recognizes there is no key present it might just shut down.


 As state, the way to test this is to incert the key in the ignition BUT DO NOT START IT WITH THE KEY, ONLY INCERT IT!!! Then with the remote try to start it if it starts then continues to run you will need a PATS bypass kit. I'm sure Icurle can give you info on the place to find one.

If you only need tach signal google "Tach signal wire" then you van year and engine model. You should not find this to hard as there are many helpfull sights, also a car auto section here.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

also check the ground wires, this can cause the vehicle to start, then shut off as well.


----------

